# Fall NC Meet October 23rd and 24th Attendance Check



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Time for the Fall NC meet everybody! We are doing a 2 day event, same as last time, on October 23rd and 24th and same place as well. 

Address: 1841 Eastchester Drive, High Point, NC

Time: Saturday - 9:30am - 5:30pm is when we have the shelter reserved
Sunday - 10am - 5:30pm no shelter reservation for this day

A few of us are probably going to be at church Sunday morning so we wont arrive until after noon, but feel free to come earlier that day. 

Food: Your on your own for lunch. Some drinks will be provided, but if you have a cooler please bring some. No alcohol since its a public park. 

Anyone who wants to hang out afterwards on either days we usually go out for dinner. 

We do have a few vendors participating in a giveaway! Just to get a taste there will be some stuff from Don at Sound Deadener Showdown and Scott Buwalda at Hybrid Audio have confirmed in contributing to our giveaway. There will be certain requirements for participants which I will explain later. 

If your able to make it then add your name to the list:

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I will be there Sunday repping Hybrid Audio Technologies as usual.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll be there on Saturday

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Ryan (slade1274)


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Definitely considering it, wish I had a system still, but oh well, maybe I'll build a new system at some point.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Saturday for me!

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Ryan (slade1274) 
5. Daniel (chithead)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Drake for getting this started.

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Ryan (slade1274)
5. Daniel (chithead) 
6. David (David Edwards) Sunday - Ramos? Webster?


----------



## JLocke (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll be there.

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Ryan (slade1274)
5. Daniel (chithead) 
6. David (David Edwards) Sunday - Ramos? Webster? 
7. Jeremy (JLocke)


----------



## bandican (Jun 16, 2009)

Look forward to meeting everyone!

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Ryan (slade1274)
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. David (David Edwards) Sunday - Ramos? Webster?
7. Jeremy (JLocke) 
8. Jake (bandican)


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll be there for at least a few hours

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Ryan (slade1274)
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. David (David Edwards) Sunday - Ramos? Webster?
7. Jeremy (JLocke) 
8. Jake (bandican)
9. Sam (samxp)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

For anyone who has not met up with us before, these threads has some pics of our last big G2G's: 

Spring 2010

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/76236-central-nc-spring-meet-3-27-3-28-attendence-check-6.html

October 2009

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/67411-nc-greensboro-meet-10-24-attendance-check-3.html


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

I'll have to see what the work schedule looks like as it gets closer. I may ride down with Dave. No reason to bring my pos.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ramos said:


> I'll have to see what the work schedule looks like as it gets closer. I may ride down with Dave. No reason to bring my pos.


I hope you can make it, but I have to disagree about you bringing your car. I really enjoyed the times I have listened to it, unfortunately those sessions were too short. Your call of course, but I think we would be missing out.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

It sucks now lol Trying to many different things. That an most of the interior is still out of it due to work being really hectic.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, I didn't get to hear it the other day, but Dave said that you had some very cool things going on with it (different driver arrangement and the addition of subs ). Your car was so dynamic before - I can only imagine what it is going to be.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Put me on the list!

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Ryan (slade1274)
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. David (David Edwards) Sunday - Ramos? Webster?
7. Jeremy (JLocke)
8. Jake (bandican) 
9. Sam (samxp) 
10. John (minibox)


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Glad you can make it John, get that M5 ready!


----------



## UNCchef (Jul 7, 2009)

I am in for the 24th !!!


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

What's goin on fellas!!!!

Long time no see! I will check my schedule to make sure but pencil me in for both days. Although I have nothing to show  Ryan!! Come get my car!!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It will be great to see you again J-Man - we need to get together for lunch again!


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> It will be great to see you again J-Man - we need to get together for lunch again!


Anytime Jason! Well as can be accommodated by two dudes that spend as little time in the town they live in as we do! 

You have my new number? 252-235-7557 call or txt or pm me and we will try to set sumtin up. 

Jman


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

j-man said:


> Ryan!! Come get my car!!!!


Done- name the time and place!

How's the car running after all the repairs... and second repairs on the hatch seal? mad I know things tend to "never be the same" after a wreck.

Check what my damn fool self did to the subie... details will have to wait till the meet 









:surprised:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Dude, I like the sig under the pic!


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Get back to ya on time and place 

The car is great! She seems no worse for wear after everything that has happened. Just not happy where I am at system wise 

Subie looks great! One question though; you're not going to turn into a full blown "rice-boy" are ya


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

nice Ryan! Cant wait to see her in person.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

j-man said:


> Subie looks great! One question though; you're not going to turn into a full blown "rice-boy" are ya


I bought the STi; so that is impossible by definition. 380AWHP will also further the cause.

Urban Dictionary, September 23: airport vultures


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> I bought the STi; so that is impossible by definition. 380AWHP will also further the cause.
> 
> Urban Dictionary, September 23: airport vultures


LOL - 2nd time you have had to use that dictionary for this definition....


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

j-man said:


> Anytime Jason! Well as can be accommodated by two dudes that spend as little time in the town they live in as we do!
> 
> Jman


I will definitely give you a shout!


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

slade1274 said:


> I bought the STi; so that is impossible by definition. 380AWHP will also further the cause.
> 
> Urban Dictionary, September 23: airport vultures


Ha Ha Exactly why I said "turn into" 

Way I see it, as long as you stay away from the 3' high wing and refrain from plastering stickers all over it, you are safe


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh, stickers...... well, er, fail.


Do they count as rice if you are actually sponsored by the company and get benefits from the visibility?
And were talking the tuning shop, MECA, and the local forum


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I will at teh very least have a HU and MS-8 in at that time. I will be using the MS-8 amp for my fronts and won't have a sub or anything. Still deciding what to do with my system and if I have enough money to do anything more.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm hoping to get the dash enclosures and my wheel situation sorted out by the 23rd! I hate riding around on some fugly rims.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bose301s said:


> Well, I will at teh very least have a HU and MS-8 in at that time. I will be using the MS-8 amp for my fronts and won't have a sub or anything. Still deciding what to do with my system and if I have enough money to do anything more.


It will be great to see you again Richard. Would be a great opportunity to ask some good guys their opinion as you think through what you want to do. Their might be a vehicle there that you might want to emulate as you rebuild your system. 




chithead said:


> I'm hoping to get the dash enclosures and my wheel situation sorted out by the 23rd! I hate riding around on some fugly rims.


Looking forward to seeing those dash enclosures, and we don't mind fugly rims (just look at mine ) Will be good to see you again.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> It will be great to see you again Richard. Would be a great opportunity to ask some good guys their opinion as you think through what you want to do. Their might be a vehicle there that you might want to emulate as you rebuild your system.


I think I will be there for 1 day if I have the weekend off which as of now I do but things will be changing at work here soon so I will let you all know. Also, I would have to bring my pug puppy if it's allowed.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

id like to show up to one of the days...too far in advance for me to tell now. would like to get to work on new midrange pods by then as well


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Would be great if you guys could make it out! Rich, its a public park, pretty sure dogs are ok just as long as you have him on a leash and pick up after him. Might want to double check with the park though just to be on the safe side. 

Updated list

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Ryan (slade1274)
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. David (David Edwards) Sunday - Ramos? Webster?
7. Jeremy (JLocke)
8. Jake (bandican)
9. Sam (samxp)
10. John (minibox) 
11. (UNCchef) 
12. Rich (bose301s) day?
13. (ameuba10) Maybe


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bose301s said:


> Also, I would have to bring my pug puppy if it's allowed.


I have taken my dog over there before - should not be a problem at all.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

<----Adam


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok, I will do my best to make it over there then. Like I said, I will have to see if my work schedule changes at all but if it doesn't and I don't have any plans with the GF I will be there.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I will be there Sunday to give away a set of Hybrid Audio Technologies L1pro tweeters...a $339.00 retail! I will also be bringing my Toyota Camry for demos again as well to those that have not heard it....


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, we will be giving away a set of L1 pros that Scott so graciously donated for the meet! 

What we will probably do is everyone who wants to participate in that giveaway who can only attend on Saturday will need to tell me and if they win then David or I will ship them to you at your expense. There are a couple of restrictions such as:

1. You must use them in your own vehicle, you cannot sell them
2. and you must post a positive "Thank you" and/or review on two different forums. 

The rest of the items for giveaway will be available on Saturday.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm going to come down for this.... although I most likely won't be letting anyone listen to the horrible-ness of my car at the moment 

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Ryan (slade1274)
5. Daniel (chithead)
6. David (David Edwards) Sunday - Ramos? Webster?
7. Jeremy (JLocke)
8. Jake (bandican)
9. Sam (samxp)
10. John (minibox)
11. (UNCchef)
12. Rich (bose301s) day?
13. (ameuba10) Maybe 
14. Ron (yeldak)

I'll see if I can get Andy (REQ) to come down again as well.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

yeldak99 said:


> I'm going to come down for this.... although I most likely won't be letting anyone listen to the horrible-ness of my car at the moment
> 
> 1. Jason (bertholomey)
> 2. Drake (The Drake)
> ...


It will be great to see you guys again. For some stupid reason or another, I didn't listen to yours last time - I certainly want to listen this time (knowing that it doesn't sound horrible)


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Put me down as a maybe.

Randy


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Shooting for Sunday. My system ain't pretty and is giving me major fits but I would like to check out some nice setups to keep the desire to get this thing right.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> It will be great to see you guys again. For some stupid reason or another, I didn't listen to yours last time - I certainly want to listen this time (knowing that it doesn't sound horrible)


I got there, then left and then came back... had some business to tend to 

I'm going to try to get some tuning in before I go. I scrapped the pods the L1's were mounted in. I couldn't get them to sound right.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Hopefully I can be there Sunday, school's been kicking my butt!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

if yeldak is going, i may attend again as well. but i dont know what i can do to improve my setup since the last time i was there lol. but i will be moving to a new apartment through the month of october. it shouldnt be a problem tho!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Whoa, possibility of $340 worth of free tweeters by spending a fall afternoon doing what I love doing anyway.....stop twisting my arm already  I'll do it!

Wish I could make both days. Looking forward to seeing everyone that will be there Saturday.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm hoping to have a new setup in by then, decided to rip everything out this past weekend and start over.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

My car is starting to sound up to snuff but still needs work before the meet. A lot better then when you heard it Jason. I can't make it Sunday but I'm looking forward to spending a few hours there Saturday!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Knocks on wood...will try to be there one of the days, saturday is better than sunday. Provided we find a baby sitter.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Knocks on wood...will try to be there one of the days, saturday is better than sunday. Provided we find a baby sitter.


are you bringing the lexus? last i heard it was finished.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks like ill be there on Saturday I can bring my behringer RTA if anyone wants to play wiith it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeap I'd be bringing the Lexus. It's not finished though...but sounds really really good. Still need to change/add some stuff speakerwise in the center. Cosmetically...not really finished, still plenty of little stuff to do. Just put the amps in the other night...10 channels of luving.



minibox said:


> are you bringing the lexus? last i heard it was finished.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Yeap I'd be bringing the Lexus. It's not finished though...but sounds really really good. Still need to change/add some stuff speakerwise in the center. Cosmetically...not really finished, still plenty of little stuff to do. Just put the amps in the other night...10 channels of luving.


It will be great to finally meet you Jason - looking forward to hearing the system!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It sounds a lot better than it looks...lol.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

2 weeks bump! 

I dont think my car will be done tuning or cosmetic wise  Not even functional at the moment, but should be functional at the very least for the meet. I just couldnt get enough work done on it this last week and weekend.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm still planning on attending, but yet again there probably won't be anything in the truck... wife just broke the news to me yesterday. No funds right now


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, take my name off the list, my girlfriend has the weekend off so we will probably be doing stuff together.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

One week until the meet - I hope everyone will make the effort to attend the G2G. Even if you can only come for an hour or two - it would be beneficial to hear some other cars - even if your car isn't done, or if you don't have anything installed. If you can come on Sunday, you would have the chance to hear my favorite car - David Edward's Camry. 

Don't worry about the cost of the shelter - Drake and I have that covered for you. We have the shelter for Saturday and if no one is registered for it on Sunday, we could probably use it if needed. 

I'll have a meet disc that I am putting together for everyone - just some music that I think should show strengths / weaknesses (especially in my car) that some of you might enjoy. 

I'm hoping for good weather - if it were this weekend, we would be incredibly blessed - hope next weekend is a carbon copy. 

Good luck to anyone who is competing this weekend at MECA Finals.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm still planning on it! Won't have anything installed, but I should be able to show off what pieces I have collected so far and get opinions on a few things.

Looking forward to it again!


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Can't wait to see everyone again! I'll be bringing my buddy with me as well. Hopefully we can make it Sunday, as long as we survive(or wakeupfrom) my roommates birthday party the night before haha, it is a gameday and all.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been putting this off in case something happened and I would be able to make the meet but it doesn't look likely. I have to go to a cousin's wedding in Charlotte, Saturday. I would much rather go to the gtg but you guys know how that goes sometimes. Why can't people check with me first before deciding dates for stuff like weddings?

Seriously, I hope everyone has a great time, enjoys some great sounding cars, and hopefully I'll see you next time.

Tim


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is disappointing Tim - I was really hoping you would be there, but there are priorities in life other than Car Audio  I hope you have a good time, and we will take lots of pictures. We will be there Sunday if you get a wild notion to take the drive over in the afternoon!


----------



## singleuse (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi everyone. I live in the area and would love the opportunity to listen to some top notch systems and talk with you guys. Got room for another? I can be there on Sunday.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

singleuse said:


> Hi everyone. I live in the area and would love the opportunity to listen to some top notch systems and talk with you guys. Got room for another? I can be there on Sunday.


The more the merrier


----------



## singleuse (Oct 17, 2010)

Great! See you there!


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

as far as i know i can be there saturday. i have a pretty weak system though, semi embarassed cause i know you guys will knock mine out of the water. but id love to hear other guys setups and hopefully get some good opinions on where i should steer my next move


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

singleuse said:


> Great! See you there!


Look forward to meeting you.



ameuba10 said:


> as far as i know i can be there saturday. i have a pretty weak system though, semi embarrass cause i know you guys will knock mine out of the water. but id love to hear other guys setups and hopefully get some good opinions on where i should steer my next move


We have a variety of systems that attend these meets and a good variety of experience. We are all learners in this hobby, and that is one of the things that makes it enjoyable. I think it is a more valuable to ask for direction when someone is sitting in your car than asking on the forum, so this will be a very good opportunity to get some valuable feedback.

Edit: For some reason, I was thinking about this post, and it just didn't sit right. When I said that we have a variety of systems - what I meant was that we have some cars that have an aftermarket HU that handles the processing, an amp or two, a set of components (sometimes with passive crossovers), and maybe a sub ----and it sounds great! I didn't mean that we have some bad sounding systems and good sounding systems - they all sound great - just some are less 'complicated' then others. OK - I feel better now.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

OK - let's try to get a semi-official roll call (so I make sure I have enough discs to hand out )

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Daniel (chithead)
5. David (David Edwards) Sunday - Ramos? 
6. Jeremy (JLocke)
7. Jake (bandican)
8. Sam (samxp)
9. John (minibox)
10. (UNCchef)
11. (ameuba10) Maybe
12. Ron (yeldak)
13. (singleuse)

If I missed anyone, please add your name.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

j-man said:


> What's goin on fellas!!!!
> 
> Long time no see! I will check my schedule to make sure but pencil me in for both days. Although I have nothing to show  Ryan!! Come get my car!!!!


I'll be by at some point. have to work in the morning but will be by later.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

OK, I'm going to commandeer Jake's CRX and we are both coming to the meet on Saturday. It was either that or I was going to ride my motorcycle to the meet because two of my ignition coils went out in my car a few days ago. 

So ad Nick (Electrodynamic) and Jacob (sundownz) to the list. We will both be there! 

PS: Does anyone want me to bring the XTZ RTA or Jake to bring the Term Lab?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm really glad that you will be able to come by J-Man - I've said it before, but it bears repetin' - it wouldn't be an NC meet without you!

Great to hear it Nick (that you guys will make it - not the part about your car - I really wanted to hear it ). It should be a great time! It is looking like we will get decent weather as well - Win!

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Daniel (chithead)
5. David (David Edwards) Sunday - Ramos?
6. Jeremy (JLocke)
7. Jake (bandican)
8. Sam (samxp)
9. John (minibox)
10. (UNCchef)
11. (ameuba10) Maybe
12. Ron (yeldak)
13. (singleuse)
14. J-Man (J-Man) 
15. Jacob (sundownz)
16. Nick (Electrodynamic)


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

I will be there on Sunday. Don't have much to listen to but I am hoping to get some good info to improve my system.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

If I can talk the wife into it I'll be there. After being in Tennessee this past weekend and going to Cali/Vegas for a week and a half next weekend, it may be a challenge...

...still it's only an hour or so away so there's hope!!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Do what you can to get there Mike, those guys will love to hear your system and I'm sure you will enjoy theirs equally.

****warning*****
Mike takes his listening sessions seriously. He was in my rig for quite some time on Sunday


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Andy (REQ) will be coming again as well.

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Daniel (chithead)
5. David (David Edwards) Sunday - Ramos?
6. Jeremy (JLocke)
7. Jake (bandican)
8. Sam (samxp)
9. John (minibox)
10. (UNCchef)
11. (ameuba10) Maybe
12. Ron (yeldak)
13. (singleuse)
14. J-Man (J-Man)
15. Jacob (sundownz)
16. Nick (Electrodynamic)
17. Andy (REQ)


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Redoing the center channel this week, planning on being there saturday for a bit.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Updated List:

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Daniel (chithead)
5. David (David Edwards) Sunday - Ramos?
6. Jeremy (JLocke)
7. Jake (bandican)
8. Sam (samxp)
9. John (minibox)
10. (UNCchef)
11. (ameuba10) Maybe
12. Ron (yeldak)
13. (singleuse)
14. J-Man (J-Man)
15. Jacob (sundownz)
16. Nick (Electrodynamic)
17. Andy (REQ) 
18. (Salami)
19. Mike (Velozity)
20. Jason (thehatedguy)


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Jason for keeping this updated for me. Looks like we are going to have a good turn out and some perfect 70's and sunny weather!

At the moment I still dont have sound, but hopefully I will have something together and working by the meet. Cant wait to see everyone!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Is there anything any of us need to bring?
Drinks, cups, etc?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm going to bring a large cooler - some bottled water and canned soda would be good if anyone wants to bring some. Not very much was consumed last time, but it might be a little bit warmer this time. Thanks Kendal.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I talked to a friend of mine and he is interested in coming. I'll put him down beside me as a maybe.

Updated List:

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf) (+1 friend possibly)
4. Daniel (chithead)
5. David (David Edwards) Sunday - Ramos?
6. Jeremy (JLocke)
7. Jake (bandican)
8. Sam (samxp)
9. John (minibox)
10. (UNCchef)
11. (ameuba10) Maybe
12. Ron (yeldak)
13. (singleuse)
14. J-Man (J-Man)
15. Jacob (sundownz)
16. Nick (Electrodynamic)
17. Andy (REQ) 
18. (Salami)
19. Mike (Velozity)
20. Jason (thehatedguy)


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

What's going to be the best time to show up?


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

chithead said:


> What's going to be the best time to show up?


I will probably get there around 9am, so anytime from 9-10am is when we will "start".


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Cover/recover a couple of grills and vacuum the car tomorrow.

Thank god for grills and black grill cloth.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Cover/recover a couple of grills and vacuum the car tomorrow.
> 
> Thank god for grills and black grill cloth.


Good deal - I'm looking forward to meeting you - seeing / hearing the car and system!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

First of all, welcome back DIYMA. 

Secondly, I had a blast at the meet today. There were so many great sounding cars that every time I left one car I thought "man that car sounded great" and then I would get into another car and think "this one sounds great too!" The experience has pushed me to actually do something with my daily beater. Winslow's multi-channel MS8 equipped Lexus sounded fantastic and it was nice to see so many different processors being used and going over the plusses and minuses of them all after listening sessions.

Overall - a great day! Thanks Jason and Drake for putting this together!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Glad you guys had a good time!

I'm looking forward to pictures.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Nick.

The wife on the way back asked, "what are you thinking about?"

Do I tell her, "oh, just about some 12s in the floor."

Nah...

I had a really good time. Great CD to add to the collection to boot.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Just got back home about an hour ago. A great day!
Good to see everyone and meet everyone else.

I was able to listen to every car this time. Woot!


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

Bullocks!!! Looked forward to meeting with my nc and surrounding folks and good ole diyma denied access for days so I couldn't get the address, soo pissed off man, anybody going out tomorrow? Just wondering, if not I'll work on my car and get to the next one in early spring.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

It was definitely a great time! Thank you everyone for coming out and demoing your rides, offering advice, and for some awesome conversations!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ncv6coupe said:


> Bullocks!!! Looked forward to meeting with my nc and surrounding folks and good ole diyma denied access for days so I couldn't get the address, soo pissed off man, anybody going out tomorrow? Just wondering, if not I'll work on my car and get to the next one in early spring.


We racked our brains to come up with a way to communicate to everyone what the address was (note to self - next time - tell everyone to print the first page of the meet thread in case DIYMA implodes.) BTW - we posted a reminder at the last minute here: Fall NC Meet October 23rd and 24th (awesome site too.)

Anyway, if you can get up here even for a couple hours this afternoon, we will be there - it certainly would be worth the time and drive.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> First of all, welcome back DIYMA.
> 
> Secondly, I had a blast at the meet today. There were so many great sounding cars that every time I left one car I thought "man that car sounded great" and then I would get into another car and think "this one sounds great too!" The experience has pushed me to actually do something with my daily beater. Winslow's multi-channel MS8 equipped Lexus sounded fantastic and it was nice to see so many different processors being used and going over the plusses and minuses of them all after listening sessions.
> 
> Overall - a great day! Thanks Jason and Drake for putting this together!


Thanks Nick - it was great having you and Jacob there, and I'm glad you got a taste of the bug again. Now if you can just fit some time in with all of the stuff going one with SI....We look forward to seeing the results in the Spring 




thehatedguy said:


> Thanks Nick.
> 
> The wife on the way back asked, "what are you thinking about?"
> 
> ...


It was great to finally meet you, and I appreciate the feedback you gave about my car. Yours is certainly a great MS-8 success story - it sounded fantastic. I hope you can make it back up in the Spring.



Notloudenuf said:


> Just got back home about an hour ago. A great day!
> Good to see everyone and meet everyone else.
> 
> I was able to listen to every car this time. Woot!


It's always a great time hanging out with you Kendal - unfortunately, I didn't listen to your car this time  I'm really glad you brought Jeremy - it was a pleasure hanging out with him and getting some good perspective on the local shop / install business.



chithead said:


> It was definitely a great time! Thank you everyone for coming out and demoing your rides, offering advice, and for some awesome conversations!


It was great seeing you again Daniel - beautiful truck - can't wait to hear the system in the Spring


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> It was great seeing you again Daniel - beautiful truck - can't wait to hear the system in the Spring


Thank you for the opportunity to hear your terrific install!!! Definitely a pleasure along with everyone else's.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are the two RTA results we got. Sorry the pics are big.  Drake and I didn't really have enough time to do any before EQ and after EQ results, but the XTZ analyzer shows you where to start doing work. And FWIW, I don't like the sound of a system that measures flat on an RTA. Both Drake and Kendal's systems sounded great the way they were. 

Drake's right channel plus subwoofer:









Kendal's system:


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Phase plugs and kick panel mounted midbasses are the devil.


----------



## singleuse (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks to all of your for letting me hear your systems. It was great meeting you guys and I'll be looking forward to seeing you at the spring get together. Paul


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi guys, this is Jeremy (the new one). I had an awesome time at the meet Saturday and I really enjoyed meeting you all. It is very refreshing meeting a group of people that are still so enthusiastic about quality sound reproduction because despite the fact I work in the car audio business I very rarely encounter people like you. I look forward to improving my personal vehicles and bringing one out to the next meet.


----------



## UNCchef (Jul 7, 2009)

This was my first meet & it was well worth the drive. I heard some great sounding systems & got to put some faces to the names. I am still a newcomer (compared to what I saw today) but I had a good time & realized that listening to my iPod is not really the best way to fully enjoy music...I will definitely try my best to make the next meet.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

It was great to meet new people and see some familiar faces as well. I enjoyed every system I listened to today. I am also happy to see people asking questions. I want to thank Jason for the disks he made me and I want to thank both him and Drake for putting these G2G's on, it is great to come to them instead of a show


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Had a blast and definitely loved hearing/seeing everyone's setups. 

Jason/Drake- Thanks for setting these up, I think I enjoyed your guys' setups the most. Jason's because I'm now in love with the P99. And Drake's because that carpc looks like it could do everything (including talking to other life forms on the moon).

David- Your car was amazing and I really appreciate the TA adjustment.

I think for the next one there should be a giveaway for the guy that travels the furthest to get there... .like say, I don't know some L1 pro's  As long as my schedule permits I'll surely make the trek down for the next one.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Forgot a couple things... There were a few cars I didn't get to listen to that I want to make sure to hear the next go round... Adam (I think, the guy with the red civic on saturday), the guy with the Milan, and the guy that showed up right before I left with the caliber.

Also, singleuse, your stealthiness amazed me, I also love the blend of old tried and true equipment with the new stuff. I wish I could have gotten a listen.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

yeldak99 said:


> Forgot a couple things... There were a few cars I didn't get to listen to that I want to make sure to hear the next go round... Adam (I think, the guy with the red civic on saturday), the guy with the Milan, and the guy that showed up right before I left with the caliber.
> 
> Also, singleuse, your stealthiness amazed me, I also love the blend of old tried and true equipment with the new stuff. I wish I could have gotten a listen.


i really wished i coulda stayed longer. im unemployed right now and wouldnt you know once theres a meet my cousin needs help at his restaurant...i learned alot and talked to some really awesome people. got a few ideas for my next move. thanks again jason and drake for setting this up!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It was my pleasure to help Drake facilitate this meet, and I appreciate everyone who came out to make it another successful NC G2G. It was unfortunate that DIYMA was down the days preceding the event - may have precluded a few guys making it. 

Once again, a very enjoyable time discussing the hobby with fellow enthusiasts, listening to fantastic systems, and enjoying wonderful weather in a nice setting. 

There was a good representation of varying levels of complexity between the systems - from the ultra complex (in my non-tech perspective) of Drake's system to systems that utilized a great HU, a couple of amplifiers, and a component set / sub. This variety of set ups demonstrate that their are many paths to great sound - depending on imagination, effort, and yes.....the amount of money you want to do spend. But, great sound doesn't have to cost thousands of dollars as was demonstrated again this weekend. 

Thank you David for providing your car as a 'Reference' - always a treat to listen to tracks in your car for the first time - after having played them in my car many, many times 

Also, thanks to Scott and David at Hybrid Audio for providing the set of L1 Pro tweeters as a give away, and Don at Sound Deadener Showdown for the product provided for the meet. Now for some pictures.....


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Some scenery shots:

I don't know how to stitch pictures together to give a panorama, so I just have to put them together like this...






















































This is one of our first arrivals - I turned up the bass and he left - not sure why....










The shelter that we didn't really need because of the great weather.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

This family of 7 got out of this little white car


















A few distractions while trying to focus on essque...These young ladies 'hung' out here for a couple hours....



















For the 2nd year in a row, we had some modeling going on during the meet...



















Some of the fellas...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

And now, some cars...

Drake's




































Adam's





































Jeremy's


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Adam's co-pilot










Adam's Pillars









Winslow's Lexus




































Ron's Scion - thanks again Ron for coming both days and driving such a distance - it was great hanging out with you. 









Paul's


















David's


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mathew's



























John's (sorry if there seems to be more shots of this car - I'm a bit partial to BMW )


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

John's (interior)














































Ok - I'm done - need to get to work now. Thanks everyone again for making it a great time!


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

HATE that I missed this meet. Seems to get better each time. Car trouble this time is making me thing that I'll be driving something different next time we meet!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

saMxp said:


> HATE that I missed this meet. Seems to get better each time. Car trouble this time is making me thing that I'll be driving something different next time we meet!


We wondered where you were at! Hopefully you can make it to the spring event!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for coming out, it was a great time on both days and couldnt have had any better weather. 

Jason and I just wanted to say that we put these events together and paid all the expenses not only because we have a passion for this hobby but moreso because we want to show love to you all just as Jesus has shown to us. We are grateful to have the opportunity to put these events together and share a tiny bit of the love that God has shown us. Dont mean to preach but our beliefs are very important to us and they are a part of every facet of our lives. 

Now onto the winners of the giveaway! 










Up first are the Hybrid Audio Legatia L1 Pro Silver Tweeters. We have 11 people sign up for them but only one goes home with them. The winner is...................................... Adam with the handle ameuba10! 

Next are the SoundDeadenerShowdown deadening. We had four packs of 20 CLD tiles with 2" roller and sample pack inside. 13 people signed up for them and the winners are:

1. Jeremy (JLocke)
2. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
3. John (J-man)
4. Jason (thehatedguy)

Emails and/or Pm's have been sent with all information to winners. Provided all winners agree to the terms of the giveaway then congratulations to them! And thanks again to Don from SoundDeadenerShowdown and Scott at Hybrid Audio for being so generous in donating the items.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

chithead said:


> We wondered where you were at! Hopefully you can make it to the spring event!


Definitely will be back, hopefully with a completely new platform!



The Drake said:


> Dont mean to preach but our beliefs are very important to us and they are a part of every facet of our lives.


Certainly appreciate guys like you living by example!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

saMxp said:


> HATE that I missed this meet. Seems to get better each time. Car trouble this time is making me thing that I'll be driving something different next time we meet!


Yeah, we were kind of wondering what happened, thought you went AWOL the last few meets, lol. But glad to hear your alright and it was nothing more serious than care troubles. We might have another small gtg before our Spring Meet, just a few guys in January or something, nothing big enough to throw a thread up.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd like to attend if that's cool. Should have my setup in the truck and ready to rock by then!


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

The Drake said:


> Up first are the Hybrid Audio Legatia L1 Pro Silver Tweeters. We have 11 people sign up for them but only one goes home with them. The winner is...................................... *Adam with the handle ameuba10*!



you mispelled Ron, and yeldak....


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

yeldak99 said:


> you mispelled Ron, and yeldak....


He must have been typing on his phone - easy mistake  I was secretly hoping your number might come up....

Well, we need to have a long distance prize for the next one (the only problem is....Erin might come up from Alabama or Ryan might come up from Atlanta :blush.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Wow, I'll clean my trunk the next time...lol.m


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

chithead said:


> I'd like to attend if that's cool. Should have my setup in the truck and ready to rock by then!


Absolutely, we will keep you in the loop. 



yeldak99 said:


> you mispelled Ron, and yeldak....


Haha, yeah that must have been what it was


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Here are my pictures.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Good pics Drake - you got a few things that I missed. 

I don't know what kind of lies I was telling - everyone seemed to be buying it though


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I don't know what kind of lies I was telling - everyone seemed to be buying it though


I have learned to tune you out by now which is why I was taking pictures while you spewed off your nonsense


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Good pics Drake - you got a few things that I missed.
> 
> I don't know what kind of lies I was telling - everyone seemed to be buying it though


If you were saying "I think I've finally got it how I want it so no more changes" then I definitely wouldn't buy it! hahaha


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

saMxp said:


> If you were saying "I think I've finally got it how I want it so no more changes" then I definitely wouldn't buy it! hahaha


I know right.... I did talk to Jason and David about adding a set of midrange drivers


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

and.... what was the verdict?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> and.... what was the verdict?


Won't be doin' nothin' - content to keep what I got for now - hopefully I can stay that way until the next vehicle


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Great pictures guys! Absolutely beautiful weather both days. It was great to see the gang plus some new faces. The listening sessions were fantastic and it was nice to talk about set ups and see how others do it. Always a good time! 

I gotta get something done with mine.:bash: Needless to say I am very envious of the ones I heard. David, that car rocks! Glad I got to hear it this time around  Jason, your just killing me dude!!!  

Ryan?? Ryan?????  Missed ya man. We could've...ahem.. swapped rides for a week or so  But seriously, I got to do something 

Jman


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry I showed up so late and missed everybody. I still got to hear Drake's loins rumbling midbass and Jason's new smooth and refined tune. Thanks for sticking around you two. I already made some favorable changes to the m5 that I think you would appreciate. I wish I'd been able to get some more ears in the car though. Oh well, there's always next time. Maybe the build will actually be completed by then. Or maybe not.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

j-man said:


> Ryan?? Ryan?????  Missed ya man. We could've...ahem.. swapped rides for a week or so  But seriously, I got to do something
> 
> Jman


Yea, I'm bummed that I missed it, but I had a couple performance enthusiast meets in GA this weekend to see if I could promote the business; and that does take priority. Bad thing is that they were probably all gear heads, not looking to spend any money on stereo that could be funneled into performance mods. Would have rather been up with you guys enjoying the passion.

You'll have to give me a buzz sometime- number hasn't changed. We can discuss where you want to go with the Bird and when you'll be getting the CTS-V 

I do plan on getting up there in the next month or so for a weekend with J; I'll let you guys know in case you want to get an impromptu dinner/pub meet. (hint MiniBox (too many Johns), I NEED to hear the M5)


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

minibox said:


> Sorry I showed up so late and missed everybody. I still got to hear Drake's loins rumbling midbass and Jason's new smooth and refined tune. Thanks for sticking around you two. I already made some favorable changes to the m5 that I think you would appreciate. I wish I'd been able to get some more ears in the car though. Oh well, there's always next time. Maybe the build will actually be completed by then. Or maybe not.



I missed you bro!!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

minibox said:


> Sorry I showed up so late and missed everybody. I still got to hear Drake's loins rumbling midbass and Jason's new smooth and refined tune. Thanks for sticking around you two. I already made some favorable changes to the m5 that I think you would appreciate. I wish I'd been able to get some more ears in the car though. Oh well, there's always next time. Maybe the build will actually be completed by then. Or maybe not.


Anytime, we had planned to stick around that late anyway. Just glad you were able to make it. Loving the look and sound of your system so far, with some more refined tuning you will get it sounding better, but great initial tune, glad I was able to hear it. 



slade1274 said:


> I do plan on getting up there in the next month or so for a weekend with J; I'll let you guys know in case you want to get an impromptu dinner/pub meet. (hint MiniBox (too many Johns), I NEED to hear the M5)


Yeah, let us know, I definitely want to see your vinyl wrap. 

On another note, my head was absolutely pounding on the way back home, I honestly had a hard time driving home, lol. Worst headache I have ever had.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

j-man said:


> Great pictures guys! Absolutely beautiful weather both days. It was great to see the gang plus some new faces. The listening sessions were fantastic and it was nice to talk about set ups and see how others do it. Always a good time!
> 
> I gotta get something done with mine.:bash: Needless to say I am very envious of the ones I heard. David, that car rocks! Glad I got to hear it this time around  Jason, your just killing me dude!!!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you came out Jman - sorry I cut the audition short, but I'm glad you liked the Slipknot drum solo  I'm sure I'll see you when Ryan comes up.



minibox said:


> Sorry I showed up so late and missed everybody. I still got to hear Drake's loins rumbling midbass and Jason's new smooth and refined tune. Thanks for sticking around you two. I already made some favorable changes to the m5 that I think you would appreciate. I wish I'd been able to get some more ears in the car though. Oh well, there's always next time. Maybe the build will actually be completed by then. Or maybe not.


I'm glad that radar detector worked (Durham to Winston to High Point - wow!). Great job on the initial tune - it sounds fantastic! As you can see by the heavily skewed number of pictures, I kind of like your car / system.  I would like to get together soon for an extended audition - give me a shout.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks to Jason and Drake for organizing the meet. It was good to see and hear other systems. It was nice to hang out with people that have the same "problem" as me. Made me feel a little less weird. 

Also want to thank everyone who let me check out their system and listen to it.

Thanks to Dave to made me realize my system sounds like total **** and I need to rethink a lot of things. Truly the best thing on wheels I have ever heard. 

Got some ideas now to hopefully improve my system which I guess what it is all about.
I am looking forward to the next G2G. Keep us updated please.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Don't forget to PM me if you want to meet up on the 4th and hear the MS8 setup.


----------



## JLocke (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks to Jason and Drake for organizing the meet up! It was great hearing just about everyones car, wish i could have gone on sunday to hear more. Let me know when there is going to be another meet up in NC.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

And Here is our winner with the L1 Pro's! Doesnt he look so excited he won? 










I still have yet to hear back from the other three winners of the SoundDeadenerShowdown stuff. Only heard from Kendal so far. 

Jeremy (JLocke)?
John (J-man)?
Jason (thehatedguy)?


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry bout that Drake  pm me ur phone# and I will give ya a call about picking it up tomorrow on my way back to Greensboro  Thanks man!


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

wow look at that handsome guy!  new midranges and 6ch amp will be ordered in the next couple days and then new pods for the mids and the new L1 Pro's! cant wait to hear these pups.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sucks that i had to miss the meet on this one! hopefully i will be able to make it to the next one! looks like MUCH better weather than the last time that i attended haha!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

<- car is several notches better now than it was at the g2g...and more improvements coming.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

req said:


> sucks that i had to miss the meet on this one! hopefully i will be able to make it to the next one! looks like MUCH better weather than the last time that i attended haha!


We did miss you - still running the id horns? You would have had a good talking to Winslow. See you at the Spring meet.



thehatedguy said:


> <- car is several notches better now than it was at the g2g...and more improvements coming.


Details? Mostly tuning? Any equipment changes? Hopefully we will see you in the Spring.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> We did miss you - still running the id horns? You would have had a good talking to Winslow. See you at the Spring meet.


yep, still am! but i might have something up my sleeve, a little changeup that could be neat. well hopefully he will be there next time! i was also having some car issues, and i was in washington DC that weekend! oh well, spring time it is!


----------

